# Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L IS Macro - First Impressions/ Review



## jason324

Just finished this article and there is so much text formatting with the links, pics, etc,  I can't simple cut and paste it here unfortunately.  If your interested the link is below  

http://jhpvideotutorials.com/?p=5013

Best,
Jay


----------



## StevenM

It is definitely one of the best macro lens on the market in class of 1000$.


----------



## Derrel

"Articles of Interest" leading to external links to business web sites do a disservice to TPF members and to the TPF web site.


----------



## o hey tyler

Derrel said:


> "Articles of Interest" leading to external links to business web sites do a disservice to TPF members and to the TPF web site.


 
I actually kind of like his reviews. It's not like he's bogarting reviews until someone purchases photographic services to him. He actually has some tutorials as well for beginners. 

Plus, Derail... Think about the amount of ACTUAL spammers. At least he's not from DealStudio. :lmao: Maybe if he had posted a review for a Nikon lens, you wouldn't have taken such offense? 

OP, just out of curiosity.... The images on your website are rife with artifacts. What method of compression are you using prior to upload? It's kind of a shame to have a nicely written review with heavily pixelated photographs to accompany.


----------



## chaosrealm93

great lens


----------



## jason324

Derrel, 

 Sorry you feel that way, as this is an article of interest to many according to the hits. 


Tyler,
You talking about my site? 

Best,
Jay


----------



## o hey tyler

jason324 said:


> Tyler,
> You talking about my site?
> 
> Best,
> Jay


 
Yeah I am... when I see your photos, they often appear pixelated or artifact ridden. I hope this is an issue that you can easily resolve.


----------



## Derrel

IT'S NOT A FRICKING ARTICLE Jay--it's a fricking link to YOUR SITE. You're a spammer.  You are driving traffic awy from THIS site,and toward YOUR OWN site. You're a leech. You contribute nothing here. Zip. Nada. Zilch.

Smoke another vaporizer load of weed, o hey stoner boy...maybe you'll get high enough to understand the difference between being a CONTRIBUTING MEMBER and a leech. But,probably not.


----------



## o hey tyler

Derrel said:


> Smoke another vaporizer load of weed, o hey stoner boy...maybe you'll get high enough to understand the difference between being a CONTRIBUTING MEMBER and a leech. But,probably not.


 
That seems to be your only retort to me. Kind of sad, D. I thought you were better and more creative. Apparently I was incorrect. However, you didn't refute what I said about how if it were a Nikon lens review you wouldn't have taken such offense. That's a clear indication (to me, at least) that what I said is true. Because if it weren't you would have said so by now. Instead, you let loose with the same old jargon referencing my marijuana infatuation. Congrats D, put another notch in your headbooard, if that will help you sleep at night.


----------



## Derrel

article - definition of article by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia. 
4. (Communication Arts / Journalism & Publishing) a written composition on a subject, often being one of several found in a magazine, newspaper, etc.

article - Definition of article at YourDictionary.com
3.a complete piece of writing, as a report or essay, that is part of a newspaper, magazine, or book


article - Dictionary definition and pronunciation - Yahoo! Education
3.A nonfictional literary composition that forms an independent part of a publication, as of a newspaper or magazine.

********
Forum spam
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Forum spam is the creating of messages that are advertisements, abusive, or otherwise unwanted on Internet forums."
"Not all of the spam posts are meant for the readers; some spam messages are simply hyperlinks intended to boost search engine ranking."
"Most forum spam consists of links to external sites, with the dual goals of increasing search engine visibility in highly competitive areas..."
"Spam posts may contain anything from a single link, to dozens of links. Text content is minimal..."
"Alternately, the spam links are posted in the user's signature, in which case the spambot will never post. The link sits quietly in the signature field, where it is more likely to be harvested by search engine spiders than discovered by forum administrators and moderators."

***********
Jason324, You qualify as a forum SPAMMER, according to every measure listed above...


----------



## ekool

Derrel is right. If he wants our members to enjoy the knowledge he's trying to spread, he can post the articles up here, in their entirety. Otherwise, it's just linkbait and spam trying to draw members AWAY from this site to HIS site.


----------



## jason324

Thanks for the comments everybody  

Jay


----------



## Hatch1921

Jay, 

Have you shot with the older 100mm macro, if so, did you see a significant improvement from the non "L" to the "L"?   I shot the non "L" for about 4 years... really enjoyed it.  From the images I've seen from the new "L"  I can't see a real difference... but not owning the lens or shooting with it... I can't make the call if it's worth the $$$.  What are your thoughts?

Hatch


----------



## jason324

Not sure as of yet Hatch, but the IS is incredible. Depending on how important that is to you will justify the price I think. As far as sharpness goes, there both tac sharp!  Bokeh and stuff I have not compared yet. The build quality is also way better of course on the L version although the build quality on the non L is pretty solid as well.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Compaq

Wikipedia and online definitions cannot be used as evidence, that's normal people acting like jurists. Now, whilst this may be spam in a very strict sense, I do not believe the OP's intent to be to actually drive the activity away from TPF and to his site. I suspect the OP to simply have thought his review of a popular lens to actually be an article of interest - which I dare say it is. You should always looks at the intention of the action!

Now, why all this name calling and personal attacks? Aren't we gents, here? Or are we spoiled children that always are correct and unable to admit to bad behaviour? I'm a member of several online communities, and I can honestly admit that this place is where I see the most hostility, loaded comments and rudeness. 

Grow up, guys. I'm 20 and have realised this before you all?

Good night


----------



## GIDEON

Anyone tell me please where can i buy the canon 100mm 2.8L is lens in Phoenix Arizona
Thanks


----------



## den9

just buy it online. free shipping


----------



## jason324

Here is the full review on this awesome lens if anybody is interested  

Macro Lens Shootout >>

Best,
Jay


----------



## allstar474

I just bought a Tamron 90 mm DI macro 2.8 for $300 on EBay for my Canon XSI I'm hopping I got my monies worth. Will let you guys know how my budget macro performs. Cheers RFT

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

